# Hydroponic Tank



## 8taktaktak8 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm new to caring for Betta fish, although I own a 35 gallon of other assorted fish. About a month ago, my office decided they really wanted a fish. So we began planning and someone already had an Aquafarm tank. The tank comes with a filter that moves water through the tank into the upper partition where the plants are kept. We are growing Wheat Grass and Basil.

This week, after allowing the plants to establish themselves, we got a blue Rose Petal Betta and a silk plant to begin decorating his 3 gallon tank. It's a fairly small tank, but he seems to really want more places to hide. He likes to bury himself under the stones and I'm worried he's going to get stuck.

So I have a few questions:

1) Any advice as to decorations, plants, or other for his tank? 
2) Anyone used this type of tank before or had any problems/successes? 
3) Do I need to get a heater or is air temp enough to keep him warm ?
**Any other advice to ensure Bubbles has the happiest and most comfortable life would be greatly appreciated!** :lol:


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've not used one of those tanks as there are many complaints of the pump failing... Then a lot of people get dud seeds that never sprout. I've done a large diy aquaponic system which would be the proper term for in instead of hydroponics. Hydroponics is just plants and water, people have to add all the nutrients for the plants. Aquaponics uses fish to get nutrients for the plants. Typically people use fishmeant for consumption like talapia and catfish, even seen some use huge shrimp farms to give plants nutrients. For common aquarists that do aquaponics they typically use goldfish, large cichlid communities, or in my case pleco (another catfish) ... or even oscars. These fish make a lot of poop to help grow plants properly. Most of the plants included with that little kit you have wont get enough food from one betta, and the tank is too small to add more fish. Look up aquaponics it's a fascinating facet of aquarium world and so many ways to do it.. And countless plants you can grow with it (when done properly).


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

If you can, I'd get some live plants for inside the tank.  They don't hurt the betta and you can get some tall ones and short ones to provide cover. If he's hiding under the rocks, I'd get different rocks that he can't hide under. He might get stuck and that wouldn't be fun.  A floating betta log might be a good idea, if he wants somewhere to hide, too. I had one for my old betta and he loved it. My new betta wants nothing to do with it, so I don't use it anymore.


----------



## 8taktaktak8 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you both! I had no idea how much can go into aquaponics. It seems that if everything goes wrong with the plants we can just trash them and buy a regular filter for the tank. 
As far as him burying it does sound like getting him some more decorations would be good. I'll look into the floating log and some other cute hiding places. If he keeps burying himself after that I will change the rocks in his tank. Again, thank you both so much!


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I purchased one of the Aquafarms almost two weeks ago. I am not liking it so far. The plants grow really well, but the fish haven't liked it. The first betta I had (a rose petal) survived all of 2 days. I let the plants grow, so the roots would be down in the top portion (where it 'filters' the water) and exchanged the dead fish for an elephant ear. Really pretty guy. He seemed much healthier and happier in it than the last fish. For a day. Now he has severe fin clamp and just hangs out at the top of the tank. Even with the filter turned on low, it still creates a good current as it flows back in from the top, which I think is stressing the little guy out. I've checked water levels (all but ammonia) and everything is checking out okay. I've used Betta Fix for two days now and added a few pieces of aquarium salt and he's still in his funk. I'm seriously debating on returning the tank, even though there are hundreds of people that have used them and had no issues. I've had bettas in the past (mostly while in college) and have never once had a betta have fin clamp before. The 'aquatics expert' at the store I purchased the tank/fish said that the little 8oz containers that they sell the fish in are the "best size for bettas." I called BS, but put the little guy back in the container and have it setting in the tank of water (so he stays warm, with the tank heater) to see if that gets him out of his funk. Really hoping he bounces back because he's a beautiful fish. I just feel bad because he's not happy.

I'm not impressed with it at all, and really sad that my fish haven't been either...


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

The only one I have seen for sale in the UK is tiny. I loved the idea, and so does hubby, but its less than a gallon of space and no heater. I am thinking for trying AquaA's method... googling the name Aquafarm has clued me in to there being a lot of these around, not just the one I have seen.  

Definitely worth investing in a heater. 

Subbing so I can see if any decent aquaponics setups surface, other than the (awesome) DIY version of AquaA's.


----------



## LisArtist (Mar 2, 2014)

8taktaktak8 said:


> 1) Any advice as to decorations, plants, or other for his tank?
> 2) Anyone used this type of tank before or had any problems/successes?
> 3) Do I need to get a heater or is air temp enough to keep him warm ?
> **Any other advice to ensure Bubbles has the happiest and most comfortable life would be greatly appreciated!** :lol:


I have an Aquafarm. It has been going strong for almost a year now and is cycled.

1. I recommend you buy real plants - especially an anubias. Easy care and your fish will like relaxing on it, especially if it is near the surface. I made a tube for my fish to hang out in and I have a cave for him that I bought on Etsy. 

2. Do not think you can plant something once and be done. Like any indoor gardening, it takes experimentation to see what works. I have found pandan plants grow best because they like wet roots (good in SE Asian cuisine). You must test water parameters with an API kit or buy a Seachem Ammonia Alert while establishing this tank. Do not believe it will clean the water without some help from you. You will need to do partial water changes following a regular schedule. If you have problems with the pump, the customer service at Back to the Roots is great. My pump is on the floor and not above the tank and works great. Finally, I took the white plastic shroud off the tank. My fish did not like it.

3. Yes. Buy a heater. I have a Theo 25W and love it. Buy a glass thermometer too to help you regulate temp.

Feel free to PM me if you need any other help.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

LisArtist said:


> My pump is on the floor and not above the tank and works great. Finally, I took the white plastic shroud off the tank. My fish did not like


What do you mean it's on the floor? Did you take the tube off? Which white plastic party did you take off? The party the roots set in?


----------



## LisArtist (Mar 2, 2014)

ellekay said:


> What do you mean it's on the floor? Did you take the tube off? Which white plastic party did you take off? The party the roots set in?


I purchased extra aquarium tubing long enough to reach the floor.

I did not remove the tray the roots sit in, I removed the plastic that wraps around two sides and the bottom of the aquarium. This lets us see into the aquarium better and our fish see out.

I will post a picture if it will help.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

huh, mine didn't come with that around the aquarium. That's why I was a bit confused. The tubing that came with mine is long enough to allow the pump to sit right above the gravel and still reach the top where the roots are. I was thinking maybe you found a secret to it


----------



## LisArtist (Mar 2, 2014)

The white shroud, removed.










The pump, with an added check valve. Aquarium tubing is available at the pet store.










My tank today. I am currently growing chia, watercress and pandan. I have ordered more pandan to add to the aquaponics tray.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow that's totally different from mine. Is that the pump that come with it? Mine is the size of a silver dollar and suction cups to the side of the tank. And mine doesn't have the tube going down the middle either. I know they updated the model, but wow that's different!


----------



## LisArtist (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, then, definitely don't listen to my pump advice. ;-)

That is the pump that came with my setup. We have purchased a few others based on recommendations, but actually like this dorky little pump best.

Let me know how it goes. The combo of growing plants on the aquarium got us into the hobby, but the aquarium part is what we've come to love best. I will likely switch to a larger planted aquarium eventually. I might rig up a small aquaponics bit to grow a pond plant or two.

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah they's seriously overhauled the design...

Here's mine (notice the tiny pump stuck to the side of the tank, with Chi #1). In the second picture, the black tube comes up from the pump and sits in the tray (i have it pulled out) and you can see the two round hole on either side that the water "falls" down through back to the tank, creating a fairly strong current for a betta...


----------



## LisArtist (Mar 2, 2014)

Interesting! 

I'd be interested in hearing your opinions after you've been operating the aquarium for a while. 

From what I quickly saw, the only way to slow your flowrate is to increase the height of the water column, so the pump has to push the water further. 

My setup uses air bubbles to displace the water in the tube into the top tray. It works. My tank probably gurgles more than yours. 

This tank always has me thinking on ways I can tinker with the setup to improve it.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

LisArtist, apparently my Petco still has the older version (like yours). I just chose the newer one since that's what I had saw before.... Either way, I'm going old school on tanks from now on...Glad yours is working so well for you! (a bit jealous)


----------

